

JavaScriptMVC 3.2 is out - y0ghur7_xxx
http://javascriptmvc.com/

======
kennu
Are there lots of people who like JavaScriptMVC? I used it but soon moved to
Backbone.js. And now I'm considering moving to Spine.js, which looks more
advanced. (Or, at least more "rails-like" with its Model API.)

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> Are there lots of people who like JavaScriptMVC?

count me one of them. i am really a fan of it. it gives my apps structure, it
has fixtures build in, and when i want to go to production it compiles my app
down to one css file, one js file and one html file. and all that in a nice
package, with no need for me to get all this stuff done by hand (thinking
about some directory structure for my app, setting up fixtures, downloading
google closure compiler, setting all up, ...).

------
y0ghur7_xxx
I posted it because I used it for a few apps and I really like it.

Changelog:

[https://github.com/jupiterjs/javascriptmvc/blob/c53ddc4edcbd...](https://github.com/jupiterjs/javascriptmvc/blob/c53ddc4edcbd4c6162d97f62adf826b6c149d367/changelog.md)

------
latchkey
This is great, but after switching to CoffeeScript, I just can't imagine
working directly with JS ever again. It's be awesome if you'd somehow
integrate CS development into your system.

~~~
justinbmeyer
Jmvc supports coffee script.

